

Scheme Tattoo - blackswan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlzimmer/1072758937/in/set-72157601351535771/

======
pg
It would have hurt less in Arc.

~~~
kirubakaran
'Programs and tatoos, where brevity hurts less.'

